# [cpu] onboard



## vinc5nt (9. Juni 2003)

Hi, kann man eine onboard CPU entfernen und auf ein anderes Board setzen? Gibt es da irgendwelche tricks und kniffe um sie runterzukriegen, oder ist sie festgelötet? 
hab mir nen komplett PC übers Inet geholt (2pc) und der hat nu ein Elitegroup K7SOM board mit onboard CPU grummel ... würde aber gerne ein anderes board drauf machen. 

Kann man einen AGP anschluss irgendwie nachträglich auf einen PC bekommen? per PCI karte (hört sich unlogisch an) oder irgendwie anders ?


----------



## Fabian H (9. Juni 2003)

Also erstmal: CPU != GPU.
Oder meinst du tatsächlich die CPU?
Naja, wenns die GPU ist: Nein! Die ist fest in der Nrthbridge drin und einen AGP-Anschluss nachträglich einbauen ist nicht möglich.
Es gibt zwar PCI-Grafikkarten, aber vn denen würde ich abraten, weil sie meistens schlecht sind (dh. die neueren Grafikkarten sind nicht als PCI-Version zu kriegen) und der PC-Bus langsamer ist als AGP.


----------



## vinc5nt (9. Juni 2003)

ich meine wirklich CPU  ... das ist horror ey ... ich konnte das zu erst gar nicht glauben, da bau ich den Lüfter und Kühler ab - das erste was mir auffält ist : es gibt keinen Hebel zum lösen der CPU - das zweite : die CPU ist FEST! Die liegt da irgendwie drauf/drin oder was auch immer. Kann man die irgendwie ohne sie zu zerschrotten losmachen ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Juni 2003)

mhm, ich habe mal gegoggelt und konnte nur Mainboards unter der von Dir genannten Bezeichnung finden, die einen normalen Sockel(t) A benutzen - *confused*....

Hast Du ne Möglichkeit Fotos zu machen?


----------



## vinc5nt (9. Juni 2003)

jo mach ich heute abend ... gegen 20 Uhr oder 19 Uhr muss nochmal weg ... guckt ihr dann auch nochmal  ?


----------



## blubber (9. Juni 2003)

Hi,

du hast vermutlich das K7SOM+ v7.5A oder K7SOM+ v7.5C, welches tatsächlich von Haus aus mit einer onBoard CPU bestückt ist.
Aber wie gesagt, ein Austausch ist ausgeschlossen, da hilft nur ein neues Mainboard.







weitere Infos gibt es bei den Produkten auf www.elitegroup.de

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Juni 2003)

boa, das ja ultrabitter sowas...das ja Altertum²!


----------



## Paule (9. Juni 2003)

hehehe , mich würde es ja mal interssieren , welche cpu da drauf ist


----------



## blubber (9. Juni 2003)

Laut Elitegroup kann man bei der Bestellung angeben, welche CPU man gerne auf seinem Board haben möchte, natürlich alles im Rahmen des Möglichen 

bye


----------



## Fabian H (10. Juni 2003)

Oh Gott, wenn ich mir das Board anschaue, das is ja noch schlimmer als meins (DFI CW35-L *hust*) 

//Edit: @Paule: Der Produktbezeichnung (K7) nach schätze ich mal irgend ein Athlon XP oder Duron.


----------



## goela (10. Juni 2003)

Sowas ist mir auch total neu! Wusste ich nicht, dass es sowas gibt!


----------



## blubber (10. Juni 2003)

@ Nuinmundo: Kann ja nur ein XP oder Duron sein, da es ein Sockel A Board ist


----------



## dfd1 (10. Juni 2003)

Es sind Athlon XP CPUs. Hab nachgeschaut. Aber welchen Vorteil soll so ein Board haben? Ist es billiger, oder was??


----------



## blubber (10. Juni 2003)

Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Vielleicht für Leute, die ihren Rechner zwar selbst zusammenschrauben wollen, sich aber an "kritische" Stellen nicht ran trauen.....hmm...keine ahnung


----------



## vinc5nt (13. Juni 2003)

da ist ein 1.8 drauf ... wird wohl ein athlon sein ... denke ich mal ... naja da hab ich wohl kräftig die arschkarte gezogen  ... so war der kauf aber auch nicht geplant ... ist zwar günstig ganzer PC (1.8 + 256 DDR) 200€ was nur traurig ist, ist das alles on board ist  ... wenigstens waren die maus und tastatur nicht onboard  

... kennt denn jemand jemanden der PCI gfxkarten verkauft  ?


----------

